# A new post waiting to happen



## Kogafortwo (Dec 14, 2007)

http://charleston.craigslist.org/bar/507288922.html


----------



## LNG24 (Dec 17, 2007)

I am posting the actual craigslist post since it will expire soon:

I need climbing equipment, ropes, pulley,etc. You need?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2007-12-12, 4:28PM EST


I need some climbing equipment so I can do some work on a tree in my backyard. If you have some laying around, let me know what you want for it (trade or cash works for me).

I need a decent amount of rope and at least one pulley. I think I have a harness, but I'll consider anything you got.

Thanks!


----------

